# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Si ndjehesh kur "vjedh" të dashurin/dashurën e dikujt tjetër?

## pranvera bica

Kam shume vjet qe punoj me moshen adoleshente!
Cfare fenomenesh nuk shikoj ,cfare veprimesh shumica te perseritura edhe per moshen e tyre.
Po ju referoj nje ndodhi te diteve te fundit te ketij viti shkollor.Dy shoqe dhome,njera nga to  ishte e dashuruar me nje djale qe para nje viti.
Per cudi pas ndarjes me te dashuren e pare ,bie ne dashuri me shoqen e dhomes se saj!?.Vajza u dashurua marrezisht pas te dashurit te shoqes dhe sigurisht pati edhe zenka mes tyre.Se fundmi edhe u konfrontuan fizikisht.

*Si mendoni ju ,duhej te dashurohej shoqja e dhomes me te dashurin e shoqes se saj?

A ka jetegjatesi kjo dashuri qofte per vajzat  qofte edhe per djemte?*


 Respekte.

----------


## Apollyon

> Si mendoni ju ,duhej te dashurohej shoqja e dhomes me te dashurin e shoqes se saj?


Mendoj se vajzat duhet te zgjedhin mire se me cfar djemsh lidhen. Tipi djemve cassanova, eshte normale qe do fusin hundet edhe ku su takon, mjafton te shohin nje femer me te bukur se ajo qe kan ne krah edhe direkte do i sulen, duhet te jeshe shum femer e zgjuar qe te mbash lidhur nje djale qe sheh sa majtas djathtas.  Nese ai djale do e donte kte vajzen, atehere sdo kishte shoqe dhome qe do ja merrte mendjen, po sic dihet gjithmone neper konvikte ka te tilla histori edhe djemt ikin vetem per seks jo per dashuri ne dhomat e vajzave. 

Tani a duhej te ndodhte.. Sdiskutohet qe nuk duhet te ndodhte dicka e tille, se derisa shoqja e saj e ka prezantuar me te dashurin, ne menyren me absolute ajo sduhej ta shikonte ate djale me syrin e dashurise. Po paska qene shoqe "e ulet" qe spyeska per shoqeri edhe ka vepruar ne ate menyre.

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

* A duhet te ndodhe pyet ti....po kush po pyet me ne ditet e sotme nese duhet apo jo te ndodhe.....sot po behet gjithcka....po shohim cdo ngjyre ...dhe smund ta mohojme se here pas here na takon te gjitheve te pershtatemi me shume gjara qe "sduhet te ndodhin"....

Shoqeria po degradohet dhe bashke me te po degradohen norma dikur shume egzistente dhe te domosdoshme.,....a ka mundesi rikthimi????....e kush e di,......sot secili ben ate qe do duke thene : le te dale si te dale e te shkoje ku te shkoje....*

----------


## Daniel Maker

Un kurr sdo u futja ne mes me nje vajze qe ka nje tjeter se cfar bese mun te japi nje njeri till?asajt vjen nje dhe ja ndrroka  :ngerdheshje: 
Pastaj sepse e quj veten cun me nder,e skam pse te boj dicka til se jam cun vet. Plere jan ata njerzit qe bojn gjona tilla. Po te pakten te hapin syt menoj per ca njeriu ke prane. Tenxherja gjen gjithmone kapakun e vet thojn.

----------


## Adaes

Si ndjehesh???... Si plehre, ma merr mendja... Nqs ke sadopak seder e dinjitet, se ben dicka te tille,po ja qe robt e bejne ... Po le te vazhdojne ta bejne perderisa jane te lumtur me kto veprime...

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Dy shoqe dhome,njera nga to  ishte e dashuruar me nje djale qe para nje viti.
> Per cudi *pas ndarjes me te dashuren e pare* ,*bie ne dashuri me* shoqen e dhomes se saj!?.
> 
> Vajza u dashurua marrezisht pas te dashurit te shoqes dhe sigurisht *pati edhe zenka mes tyre.*Se fundmi edhe u *konfrontuan fizikisht.*
> 
> *Si mendoni ju ,duhej te dashurohej shoqja e dhomes me te dashurin e shoqes se saj?
> 
> A ka jetegjatesi kjo dashuri qofte per vajzat  qofte edhe per djemte?*
> 
> ...


Përshëndetje. 

Kjo është çështje parimesh kulturore  personale. Teorikisht e dashura e dyte nuk ka vjedhur asgjë  qoftë emocionalisht po ashtu edhe materialisht. Me sa kuptova nga postimi, midis çiftit të parë lidhja ishte shkëputur më parë se të fillonte lidhja e dytë.



> *pas ndarjes me te dashuren e pare*


Nëse shihet ndodhia thjesht si një ndalim mbi imazh (pa emocione) as djali nuk i ka munguar besnikëri vajzës së parë. As shoqja e saj. Ato janë lidhur pasi çifti i parë ishte shpërbërë. Thjesht: -  Vajza e dytë ka marrë "mall" me provë paraprake, qoftë ai "bostan" apo "kungull"!

Nëse shihet çështja nga këndvështrim kulturor shqiptar, ky veprim është i papranueshëm. Në kulturën tonë ndjeshmëria, biologjia, familja, shoqëria, kolegëria mbështillen bashkë. Nëse dikush nuk mirëkuptohet me një partner, një familjar, një kolege i gjithë stafi mbështetës i tij/saj duhet të marrë pozicionim qëndrimi bardhë ose zi ... nuk ekziston gri. Nuk njihen nuancat.

Nëse shihet çështja nga këndvështrim evropiano-perëndimor këto gjëra janë banale. Është një kulturë ku çdo gjë ka aksin e vet të pozicionimit pa i përzier te gjitha së bashku. Marrëdhëniet ndërtohen individualisht dhe jo "bllokërisht". Të qënit shoqe dhe të qënit ish-e nuk pështjellojnë njëra-tjetrën.  Nuk ka nevojshmëri për "blloqe" qendrimi shoqo-familjar. Pergjithësisht, kur mbaron një lidhje, mbaron vërtet për shkaqe mos përshtatje marrëdhëniesh midis dy njerëzve. Kështu, askush nuk ka pse lakmon çfarë mbeti pas. Ka edhe përjashtime, por përgjithësisht duket të shkojë ashtu. 

Më shumë se pozicionim stoik, rinia (njerëzia) kanë nevojë për vetqartësim. Për vetëdrejtim jete me vetëdije. Cfarë kërkojnë nga jeta? Cfarë projektesh jete kanë? Sa kanë mundëis realizimi projektet e tyre? Dhe më kryesoja: A dinë të projektojnë një jetë? Në rastin konkret, si çifti parë, po ashtu dhe çifti dytë, çfarë projektimesh kanë së bashku... çfarë kanë vendosur të ndajnë çfarë jo? Deri ku i kanë caqet e çiftimit?  Sipas statistikave të pjesës perëndimore të evropës divorci ka marrë përmasa shumë të mëdha. P.sh në Aktualisht në Zvicër, një ndër 4 çifte që martohen apo bashkëjetojnë përfundon në ndarje. Në Gjenevë, edhe pse është qytet i Zvicrës statistikat e ndarjes janë një ndër dy çifte. Në Francë më duket së raporti i ndarjeve është një me tre. Në Amerikë po ashtu 1 me 3. Ndërsa në Shqipëri nuk e di. 

Faktorët e ndarjes janë të shumtë, por rezultati është një : Nuk ka më një familje, por ka disa lloje familjesh. Nuk ka më një jetë me dikë, por ka një copë udhe të jetës me dikë, ose copëz udhe jete me dikë. Kështu që dhe ato të rinj e të reja sot, do ndahen nga njeri/a do lidhen me tjetrin/trën derisa të gjejnë përshtshmërinë e tyre globale. Së fundmi do stabilizohen me përshtshmërinë e tyre për të bërë një copë apo copëz udhe jete. 

Për të patur një ide se çfarë jetëgjatësie do të kenë çiftet në Shqipëri hidhini një sy statistikave familjare të Shqiperisë sot dhe shfaqet vetë tabloja e ardhmërisë së jetëgjatësisë së çifteve të nesërm.

Mendimi im ky. 

Gjumë të mirë

Elna.

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Une mendoj se ajo shoqja nuk duhet ta bente ate veprim, se po te ishte shoqe tamam do vepronte ndryshe qe ne fillim. Kurse per ate djalin s'kam cfare te them hallall ja befte Zoti, se ne fund te fundit mashkulli eshte i pa permbajtur po gjeti tabel do bej qitje.

----------


## riduana

> Kam shume vjet qe punoj me moshen adoleshente!
> Cfare fenomenesh nuk shikoj ,cfare veprimesh shumica te perseritura edhe per moshen e tyre.
> Po ju referoj nje ndodhi te diteve te fundit te ketij viti shkollor.Dy shoqe dhome,njera nga to  ishte e dashuruar me nje djale qe para nje viti.
> Per cudi pas ndarjes me te dashuren e pare ,bie ne dashuri me shoqen e dhomes se saj!?.Vajza u dashurua marrezisht pas te dashurit te shoqes dhe sigurisht pati edhe zenka mes tyre.Se fundmi edhe u konfrontuan fizikisht.
> 
> *Si mendoni ju ,duhej te dashurohej shoqja e dhomes me te dashurin e shoqes se saj?
> 
> A ka jetegjatesi kjo dashuri qofte per vajzat  qofte edhe per djemte?*
> 
> ...


si keto raste ka plot un e kam nji shembull por akoma me keq qe djali qendronte i lidhur me dy shoqe te ngushta ne te njejten kohe a ka me keq un pervete nuk do ta beja kurre edhe nese do e doja ate kurr nuk do tia shprehja

----------


## DEA27

nje pyetje kam! kjo shoqja e kish te dashurin gje me tapi, i kish mar letrat e privatizimit?
cfare flisni keshtu cdo njeri eshte i lire te beje zgjedhjen e vet, dhe ai i dashuri i saj dhe shoqja e saj skane bere azgje tjeter por kane bere nje zgjedhje te lire! 
ku qendron gabimi krimi, faji a ku di  une si po e epitetizoni ju!

me vjene keq por te kjo teme me kane zhgenjyer disa antare qe kisha idene se ishin te pjekur per te bere nje lloj gjykimi te ekulibruar.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nuk eshte se nuk ndodhin, madje ka pas raste edhe ndermjet motrash. Gjithsesi s'ka gje me te ulet se njerez te tille. I fejuari ne fund te fundit me mire heret se vone e per mendimin tim njerez te tille s'ia vlen as t'i hedhesh syte jo me t'i kesh edhe te fejuar. Ndersa per shoqen gjeja me e shemtuar, sepse fundja Bota s'u tha per burra, qe do i vesh syte pikerisht tek ai i shoqes, nqs je me te vertete shoqe, duke qene se ne nje konvikt behesh familjar me ate qe jeton, sepse ndan gjithacka e di gjithcka per ty sado e urte apo e rezervuar te jesh.




> Mendoj se vajzat duhet te zgjedhin mire se me cfar djemsh lidhen. Tipi djemve cassanova, eshte normale qe do fusin hundet edhe ku su takon, mjafton te shohin nje femer me te bukur se ajo qe kan ne krah edhe direkte do i sulen, duhet te jeshe shum femer e zgjuar qe te mbash lidhur nje djale qe sheh sa majtas djathtas. Nese ai djale do e donte kte vajzen, atehere sdo kishte shoqe dhome qe do ja merrte mendjen,* po sic dihet gjithmone neper konvikte ka te tilla histori edhe djemt ikin vetem per seks jo per dashuri ne dhomat e vajzave.*




Nuk jam fare dakort me kete qe thua ti. Kam jetuar shume vite ne konvikt ketu ne It e s'me ka rastisur asnjehere te degjoj historira te tilla. Njerez te tille, nuk kane nevoje per konvikte per veprime te shemtuara si ne kete rast, se e gjejne vendin e tyre kudo, prandaj mos fol kot per konviktet para kohe, sepse me te vertete me duket e shpifme kjo idea qe kane njerezit per te qenit  neper shtepite e studentit, sepse kjo eshte domethenia e sakte "SHTEPI STUDENTI" ku ti ke te drejte te qendrosh per nje qellim konkret qe eshte ai i studimeve, sepse ndryshe ata qe s'jane me kete mendje nuk qendrojne dot ne konvikt me teper se nje vit, se ne te dytin i perzejne perderisa nuk kane kriteret e sakta per te qendruar.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Atehere paske qene ne konviktin me te ndershem te Italise...te rrish ne konvikt nuk do te thote te jesh e "leht" ketu jam dakort me ty po knej nodhin gjona akoma me skandaloze...


s'e di cfare gjerash thua ti, mbase ju qe jeni djem i dini me mire keto gjera, por duke qene se behet fjale per gjera qe ndodhin mes djemsh e vajzash (edhe se ka edhe raste extreme :perqeshje: ) mendoj se kam nje fare dijenie, perderisa kam jetuar e vazhdoj te jetoj ne nje realitet te tille. Personalisht konviktin e quaj shtepi, ku jetohet, flihet, haet e pihet e me rradhe.... Prandaj nqs edhe shtepia quhet kaq e pandershme atehere te jap te njejten te drejte edhe ty, dmth ne rregull qenke me arsyetimin tend. Shkurt or ti cuno, s'i quaj rob tamam ato qe tallen me veten e tyre, sidomos me njerez qe s'e kane seriozisht nqs e marrim ne kete kuptim. Thjeshte s'e marrin me fort seriozitet jeten ose kapin vetem momentin pa menduar per neser, por secili ka principet e mendimet e veta rreth ketij argumenti, prandaj eshte e kote te vazhdojme me kete lagna :shkelje syri:

----------


## Chingy

> Këto citime flasin më shumë se fajisja e gjithkujt! Fatkeqësisht për disa: *Jo gjithçka rrotullohet vetëm rreth boshtit.* . Ka shumë elementë përbërës të dashurisë të cilët kanë po ashtu si boshti rëndesinë e tyre në harmoninë e një çifti dhe që këkrojnë përshtajen e tyre.


Elna fakti qe keto jane imazhi i dashurise per perendimoret nuk do te thote qe eshte nje imazh i drejte...Ne qe jetojm knej e shofim shume mire se si e perjetojn keto dashurine dhe c'fare roli dominant luan "boshti" ne perendim..Prandaj ndahen edhe ciftet...I vetmi mentalitet qe duhet te pranojm eshte ai i lirise..dmth gjithsecili ben ate qe deshiron dhe nuk duhet ta paragjykojm..secili eshte pergjegjes direkt per jeten e tij...Suksese per projektin se te paskemi edhe nga Durresi.. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Chingy

> s'e di cfare gjerash thua ti, mbase ju qe jeni djem i dini me mire keto gjera, por duke qene se behet fjale per gjera qe ndodhin mes djemsh e vajzash (edhe se ka edhe raste extreme) mendoj se kam nje fare dijenie, perderisa kam jetuar e vazhdoj te jetoj ne nje realitet te tille. Personalisht konviktin e quaj shtepi, ku jetohet, flihet, haet e pihet e me rradhe.... Prandaj nqs edhe shtepia quhet kaq e pandershme atehere te jap te njejten te drejte edhe ty, dmth ne rregull qenke me arsyetimin tend. Shkurt or ti cuno, s'i quaj rob tamam ato qe tallen me veten e tyre, sidomos me njerez qe s'e kane seriozisht nqs e marrim ne kete kuptim. Thjeshte s'e marrin me fort seriozitet jeten ose kapin vetem momentin pa menduar per neser, por secili ka principet e mendimet e veta rreth ketij argumenti, prandaj eshte e kote te vazhdojme me kete lagna


Era une po flisja per ato qe kam pare dhe sigurisht mes djemsh dhe vajzash..(edhe me beso kam pare shume e kam degjuar shume) por sic e thash nuk do te thote qe kush eshte ne konvikt dmth qe ben gjera te tilla...E verteta eshte qe ne konvikt(sidomos njerezit qe jan mbyllyr gjith jeten) e shofin veten papritur te lir,ndjenja e turpit barazohet gati me 0  edhe e dim sesi perfundojn...Po per gjith keto gjera normalisht duhet ta kesh icik ne gjak...Ti konviktin e quan shtepi,i mban rregullat e shtepise dhe nuk beson se ndodhin shume gjera sepse kuptohet qe je vajze me moral te larte..Po ta siguroj qe shumica e vajzave nuk e shofin konviktin me te njejtin sy.. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Elna fakti qe keto jane imazhi i dashurise per perendimoret nuk do te thote qe eshte nje imazh i drejte...Ne qe jetojm knej e shofim shume mire se si e perjetojn keto dashurine dhe c'fare roli dominant luan "boshti" ne perendim..Prandaj ndahen edhe ciftet...I vetmi mentalitet qe duhet te pranojm eshte ai i lirise..dmth gjithsecili ben ate qe deshiron dhe nuk duhet ta paragjykojm..secili eshte pergjegjes direkt per jeten e tij...Suksese per projektin se te paskemi edhe nga Durresi..


Janë shumë faktorë për ndarjene çiftit. "Boshti" është një nga faktorët e mbarëvajtjes apo keqvajtjes së një çiftit i cili ka rolin e vet si të gjithë përbërësit e tjerë, por jo i vetmi. 

Nuk më duket se në Shqipëri çiftet janë ndërtuar dhe aq mbi rëndësinë, ose më mirë thënë funksionimin e boshtit. Ajo që bënte çift, familje e gjithçka ka qene monopoli i pushtetit. Tashmë ky monopol është lëkundur. Ciftet në vend që të bashkupunojnë për ekuilibrimin e pushtetit tërheqin njëri-tjetrin. 

Ilustrimin me përbajtjene temës: 

Thelbi i problematikës nuk është pse u krijua çifti i dytë me individë të familjarizuar më parë, por për të mbajtur cilin pushtet u krijua.
Për pushtetine unit: - Unë jam unë dhe bëj gjithçka me ty dhe rrethin tënd?  apo për pushtetin e ndjenjës: - Ndodhi që u dashuruan dhe do bëjnë gjithçka të mos lëndojnë ishin /en e mëparshëm/e! 

Do mbes pa projekt... Do ju bej apel për ndihmë pastaj  :buzeqeshje: . 

Elna.

----------


## Izadora

> nje pyetje kam! kjo shoqja e kish te dashurin gje me tapi, i kish mar letrat e privatizimit?
> cfare flisni keshtu cdo njeri eshte i lire te beje zgjedhjen e vet, dhe ai i dashuri i saj dhe shoqja e saj skane bere azgje tjeter por kane bere nje zgjedhje te lire! 
> ku qendron gabimi krimi, faji a ku di  une si po e epitetizoni ju!
> 
> me vjene keq por te kjo teme me kane zhgenjyer disa antare qe kisha idene se ishin te pjekur per te bere nje lloj gjykimi te ekulibruar.


Kjo nuk eshte nje mendim i ekulibruar nga ana jote,po e gjuaj me teper anarshi .

Llogjika dhe arsyeja na ndajne nga frymoret e tjere.



Po nje gje se mora vesh une ,kaq deshtak qenka ky adami ????   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> Kam shume vjet qe punoj me moshen adoleshente!
> Cfare fenomenesh nuk shikoj ,cfare veprimesh shumica te perseritura edhe per moshen e tyre.
> Po ju referoj nje ndodhi te diteve te fundit te ketij viti shkollor.Dy shoqe dhome,njera nga to  ishte e dashuruar me nje djale qe para nje viti.
> Per cudi pas ndarjes me te dashuren e pare ,bie ne dashuri me shoqen e dhomes se saj!?.Vajza u dashurua marrezisht pas te dashurit te shoqes dhe sigurisht pati edhe zenka mes tyre.Se fundmi edhe u konfrontuan fizikisht.
> 
> *Si mendoni ju ,duhej te dashurohej shoqja e dhomes me te dashurin e shoqes se saj?
> 
> A ka jetegjatesi kjo dashuri qofte per vajzat  qofte edhe per djemte?*
> 
> ...


Nuk shoh asgje te keqe ne rastin qe ke treguar ti. Ajo nuk ja ka marre shoqes, pasi shoqja e kishte lene me kohe. S'ka arsye ti kundervihet shoqes pse ra ne dashuri me ishin e saj.
Fundja ndonjehere dashurojme njeriun e gabuar dhe se kuptojme qe dashurine e vertete e kemi aq prane.

----------


## Bardhi

Te njerezit e dobet doshuria eshte si virusi. Nese hyne dikund ajo kalon lehte ne afersi.
========================
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY...

----------


## Apollyon

Kur i vjedh te dashuren shokut? Se kam provuar ndonjeher, as nuk do e provoj sepse pak seder e respekt duhet ta kete cdo mashkull mendoj! Kshu qe se di ca ndjenje eshte!

----------


## *Lorisa*

> *Si mendoni ju ,duhej te dashurohej shoqja e dhomes me te dashurin e shoqes se saj?
> 
> A ka jetegjatesi kjo dashuri qofte per vajzat  qofte edhe per djemte?*
> 
> 
>  Respekte.


Dashuria spyet a duhet a s'duhet  dhe sa i përket pyetjes tjetër edhe mund të ketë jetëgjatësi varet. 

 :syte zemra:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

woooow, sa seriozisht e paskeni marr ket temen, nesjse po edhe ehde une menimin tem, edhe pse nuk i lexova te gjitha postimet:
ketu po i referohet asaj qe shoqja ia mori te dfashurin shoqes, por noshta eshte e kunderta, sepse siq tha Apollo, tipat e stilit Kasanova,e bejne ashtu punen, ne menyre aq te sofistikuar dhe perfide, qe shoqja, motra kush do qoft mudnte dashurohet ne te dhe pastaj natyrisht qe ndodhe kjo, sepse sugjestioni qe ebejn keta tipa eshte shume determinuaes dhe nuk eshte epr tu quditur.. por mund te jet ehde ai aspekti i sinqert, pra ai djali mund te jet tipi ideal per ate shoqen e 'vjedhur' dhe anasjelltas, pra e tera mudn te jet nje lidhje qe ndohi dhe mund te jet perjetesiht, sepse noshta jane nejri per tjetrin.... te gjitha keto jane paraagjykime.. sidoqoft, ia kalofshin mire edhe nje gje deshta ta them, qe qofshin femra, qofshin meshkujt kur dicka eshte e bukur pran tyre, do ta mendojne lidhejn, sexuale, apo cfare do qoft...

----------

